# Foundation Pony of the Year



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: A Big Congratulations to Jackie Tyler Emerald Glenn Farm on Rhapsody's Fashion King , as he was named Foundation Pony Of The Year.. :aktion033:

King ( Ralph his barn name ) was the 2006 Congress National Grand Champion Foundation Stallion also. He was such a pleasure to have and I wish Jackie the best in his breeding career.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations, very pretty boy. :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations!!!


----------



## SWA (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooooooo HANDSOME!



: Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## miniapp (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## Belinda (Feb 6, 2007)

I changed the host for the picture so hope it shows up now..


----------



## FoRebel (Feb 6, 2007)

IMO, the picture doesn't do him justice! He is even more gorgeous in person and he's a sweetie



: ! CONGRATS to Jackie and Stuff!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Mona (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS Jackie!


----------



## Erica (Feb 6, 2007)

He is a handsome boy!

Of course you did your wonders on him B and a big congrats to Jackie!


----------



## Fanch (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats, he is such a hansome boy.


----------



## Girrawheen (Feb 6, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

[SIZE=14pt]What a stunning boy ! Big Congratulations  [/SIZE]

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 7, 2007)

What a great looking horse. Congratulations. :aktion033:



:


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 7, 2007)

congratulations! He is a real beauty!



:


----------



## ctinsley (Feb 7, 2007)

congratulations, a beautiful pony


----------



## CLC Stables (Feb 7, 2007)

Very much congratulations to you. I need to send my boy to you.


----------



## ponyexpress (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks so much for the kind words about Ralphie...aka Ralph Lauren the "fashion king" . I'd like to thank The Seddons and Belinda too, for the great job showing , and the opportunity to own him....he will certainly help get my breeding program back on its feet since the fire last year....


----------



## Karen S (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jackie & Belinda!

It was a very close race for the Foundation Pony of the Year for 2006! There was only a few points ( I think just 6 points) seperating "King" and our Foundation gelding, Fiddlestix Black Hawk. The Mare ,Sparkles Mo-ment of Magic EDV, owned by Kelsey & Cathy Bowers of Country Classics was right behind us.

Congrats to all of the winners! You should be very proud of your accomplishments. We are looking forward to 2007 and seeing all of our friends again.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## Belinda (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen S said:


> Congrats Jackie & Belinda!
> 
> It was a very close race for the Foundation Pony of the Year for 2006! There was only a few points ( I think just 6 points) seperating "King" and our Foundation gelding, Fiddlestix Black Hawk. The Mare ,Sparkles Mo-ment of Magic EDV, owned by Kelsey & Cathy Bowers of Country Classics was right behind us.
> 
> ...


Well Karen , I guess I never really looked at the points  , actually I never even think about the Pony of the year during the show season I am so busy. So Congrats to every one and now we start all over :lol:


----------

